# Touchpanel 177 Reset ???



## fra226 (5 August 2009)

hallo, 
unser Touchpanel 177 hängt sich nach der spannungs zufuhr auf...gibt es eine möglichkeit das tp zu reseten oder muß es nach siemens geschickt werden????

bei einer projekt übertragung ist die spannung mal abgeschaltet worden seitdem funktioniert das panel nicht mehr,bzw bootet nicht mehr....

vielen dank
frank


----------



## bastimeister (5 August 2009)

Hallo erstmal!


Hatten das selbe Problem schon mit einem MP377, allerdings hat dies PN (2xEthernetanschluss), daher ist es dort nur möglich gewesen das Panel über *Ethernet *und *ProSave* wieder auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen:
PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf TCP/IP (deine Netzwerkarte auswählen)
ProSave öffnen
unter "General": -> "Devicetype": dein Panel auswählen bspw. "TP177 4" color PN/DP"
"Connection": "Ethernet
"IP-Aresse" oder "Computername" deines PG/PC eingeben
unter "OS-Update" Hacken bei "auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzten" und Image auswahlen
MAC-Adresse deines Panels eingeben (steht unter anderem im "Boot-Loader" welcher ja an deinem Panel an der Stelle wo er das BS laden will hängen bleibt)
"Update OS"
Generell gilt: Die Schnittstelle bei der du den Hacken "*Reset to factory settings*" setzen kannst, den musst du auswählen, denn der sollte funktionieren, ist wohl von Panel zu Panel unterschiedlich!

Fals du keine Ethernetschnittstelle hast bzw. bei Ethernet du das "Häckchen nicht setzen kannst und du nach Probieren einer anderen Schnittstelle nicht weiterkommst, dann bitte mal folgende Beiträge lesen, die dürften dir dann weiterhelfen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28680

Wenn alles nichts Hilft beim Siemens-Support anrufen, aber auf keinen Fall Panel gleich zurückschicken, das müsstest mit Supporthilfe aufjeden Fall wieder hinbekommen, Siemens will das Panel in so einem Fall nicht wieder zurück...


----------



## fra226 (5 August 2009)

hallo,

erstmal vielen dank....ich benutze die prosave version v 7.4.4.0...entweder bin ich blind, ich finde nämlich bei os update die option "werkseinstellung zurücksetzen" nicht ??????

vielen dank
frank


----------



## bastimeister (5 August 2009)

Wie gesagt Siemens hat da dem Benutzer wieder ein Ei ins nest gelegt, es kommt nämlich auf das Panel an welches du rücksetzen willst auf die Werkseinstellungen musst einfach mal alle "Schnittstellen" welche du für den Panel anwählen kannst durchprobieren: bspw. ist das für das MP377 15" Touch: Ethernet und für das TP177B mono DP: seriel (via RS232/PPI Multimaster cable)

Wenn du dann PG/PC-schnittstelle richtig einstelst (ganz wichtig) und die Schnittstellenparameter richtig einstellst, müsste es funktionieren!


----------

